# New Bolero



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I have just been browsing (as you do) after reading another post on MHF.............I am puzzled as to what is on the wall above the entrance in the new Bolero ? it looks like a slot of some sort is it to put a television in ?
http://www.toddsmotorhomes.co.uk/online_shop/swift_ranges/bolero/swift_fiat_bolero_630_ew.asp


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

Yes, the grey box to the side of the entrance door is the location for the TV. The bracket in the middle (with 3 arms) is the TV mounting bracket, and the connections at the top are the power sockets and Co-Ax.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Ash I thought it might be a wine cabinet :wink: :lol: 

I wanted to see the bathroom as someone said it won an award :?: not that I want to swop my lovely bed space for a bathroom :wink: but the new model looks lovely.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bathroom*

Nette

The bathroom on the 630EW is FAB! There is room in there for you and I to do a cha cha nooga cha cha whilst we get one of the "domestics" to pour the wine for us.

Seriously - a shower with a drying off area, the sink and loo and a (from memory) wall to floor corner 'robe' in addition to further clothes storage within the main hab area of the van. I think there was also a full size fridge freezer.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Perhaps not the best photo of the full washroom, but it may give you an idea of the twin aera of the shower.

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Russ now that conjures up a few pictures LOL cha cha nooga cha cha and wine do sound fun don't they lol.

It was your post in the other topic that made me look :wink: I must admit that if we ever do change I don't think I would look at anything else other than Swift..............even tonight I have had a PM at 8.30 regarding our fridge problem, I can't see any other manufacturer doing that :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Perhaps not the best photo of the full washroom, but it may give you an idea of the twin aera of the shower.
> 
> Ash


I can't work out whether the shower is in the bathroom or seperate.

*Edit I can see the shower now............looks quite big in comparison to some.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EW*

Nette

The rear of the motorhome has a domestic stlye door, separating the bathroom from the rest of the van. This area houses the loo, sink, shower and corner robe. I loved it. If ever I downsize the Kontiki, that's what I am having.

The link below shows the layout.

Russell

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/motorhomes/swift/bolero/layouts


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

This might help:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Just beat me to it Russell!

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

It is really nice...........still like me fixed bed though :wink: to be serious for someone that doesn't want a fixed bed but would like the bathroom space they wouldn't go far wrong with that model.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EW*

There you are Nette, room in the loo for a tango and a foxtrot, whilst Sonesta pours the wine! You two can leave your men folk behind whilst we elope! Just don't tell 'em....


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: EW*



Rapide561 said:


> There you are Nette, room in the loo for a tango and a foxtrot, whilst Sonesta pours the wine! You two can leave your men folk behind whilst we elope! Just don't tell 'em....


Em is Matts girlfriend :wink: but she wasn't coming with us anyway :?: so I def won't tell her :wink:


----------

